# [Compiz-Fusion] Ventanas que no se redibujan.

## paynalton

Hola, en el equipode mi trabajo he instalado gentoo, y estoy tratando de hacer funcionar compiz-fusion.

Compiz inicia bien usando el /usr/bin/compiz-start

Al iniciarlo carga bien el decorador de ventanas, se ven los efectos, el cubo, funciona el teclado y el ratón.

El problema en si es que las ventanas o se redibujan, es decir, una ventana que ya estuviera abierta al momento de iniciar compiz se redibuja con la apariencia que tenia en ese momento, pero despues ya no se redibuja.

Igualmente una ventana que se abra nuevamente se dibuja solo en parte. Algunas de ellas se vuelven a dibujar al minimizar y restaurar, otras no.

este es el script con el que estoy iniciando: 

```
# compiz-start script

#

# hacky autodetection of neccessary options for XGL/AIGLX/NVIDIA

#

# Hanno Boeck, http://www.hboeck.de/

#

# Licensed under the same conditions as compiz itself (MIT or GPL)

if [ ! -x /usr/bin/glxinfo ]; then

        echo "glxinfo not found, please install mesa-progs."

        exit -1

fi

GLX_WITH_DIRECT=`glxinfo|grep -c GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap`

GLX_WITH_INDIRECT=`LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT=1 glxinfo|grep -c GLX_EXT_texture_from$

GLX_RENDER=`glxinfo|grep -c "OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect"`

COMPIZ_OPTIONS="--replace --sm-disable --ignore-desktop-hints --indirect-render$

if [ $GLX_WITH_DIRECT -eq 3 ]; then

        if [ $GLX_RENDER -eq 0 ]; then

                echo NVIDA detected

                export __GL_YIELD="NOTHING"

        else

                echo XGL detected

        fi

elif [ $GLX_WITH_INDIRECT -eq 3 ]; then

        echo AIGLX detected

        export LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT=1

fi

if [ ! -z $KDE_FULL_SESSION ] && [ -x /usr/bin/kde-window-decorator ]; then

        echo Usando decorador emerald

#       kde-window-decorator --replace &

        emerald --replace &

else

        echo Using GTK decorator

        gtk-window-decorator --replace &

fi

compiz $COMPIZ_OPTIONS gconf move resize minimize place decoration wobbly fade $

#compiz $COMPIZ_OPTIONS ccp move

```

La salida que da no la pongo porque se bloquea la terminal y el navegador despues de iniciarlo.

----------

## sefirotsama

Sé lo que quieres decir... ése es el motivo por el que no uso compiz... de hecho no he posteado por ello ya que no dispongo de mucho tiempo... No es que se me colgara el ordenador... es que para volver a ser operativo debía matar el compiz y llamar a otro gestor de ventanas (kwin --replace). Normalmente lo hacia a ciegas... alt+f2 y teclear... luego descubrí que se redibujaban si plegaba y desplegaba la ventana

Llegué a pensar que no tenia solución, pero probé un live donde funcionaba correctamente... estaré atento a tu hilo y si hay algo en lo que pueda contribuir te lo diré por aquí.

Un saludo y suerte

----------

## paynalton

Bueno actualizo lo que ha sucedido:

actualizé portage y todos los paquetes, además de que puse la entrada de xcomposite en xorg.conf y el USE de xcomposite. Además el flag de gnome en package.use para compiz-fusion.

Despues actualicé todo con emerge -auDv --newuse world

xcomposite funsiona pero compiz sigue con el mismo problema:

He iniciado de dos maneras compiz con los mismos resultados:

El primero usando el script del mensaje anterior, el segundo con los comandos:

emerald --replace &

compiz --replace ccp &

Los resultados han sido los mismos.

Ahora bien, he notado que las ventanas y los programas no dejan de responder, pues al hacer un click o escribir algo se notan cambios en la barra de título de la ventana. además de que se redibujan sin problemas las ventanas al ser redimensionadas.

despues de redimensionar varias veces una ventana, no se si por el numero de redimensiones o por obtener un tamaño en concreto comienza a funcionar bien sin problemas. Tambien las ventanas cuando estan maximizadas funcionan correctamente. igual al ser restauradas despues de haberse maximizado.

Estoy pensando que el problema no es de compiz sino de alguna pieza de KDE que se encargue dibujar el contenido de una ventana. Si alguien sabe que parte de KDE puedo reemerger o meterle mano para probar esa teoria, no se si QT3 o QT4 o algo en especial.

----------

## kropotkin

agregaste la linea

```

        Option      "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True" 

```

en la seccion device de tú xorg.conf?

Aon las graficas nvidia no se dibujan los bordes de las venanas sin ese parametro.

Para iniciar compiz. yo prefiero utilizar fusion-icon.

Saludos.

----------

## paynalton

En definitiva me parece que el error no es de Compiz.

Al comenzar a usar xcomposite para transparencias resulta que solo los bordes de las ventanas aceptan transparencias, mientras que el contenido se mantiene sólido.

Ahora mismo estoy usando el módulo i915, ya probe con el i810 par ala tarjeta intel con los mismos resultados. Me pregunto que podra ser???

Supongo que al arreglar lo que ocasiona el problema con xcomposite tambien se arreglará el problema de compiz.

----------

## sefirotsama

Por dar una pista en *ubuntu no pasa... podriamos contrastar los XORG:

```

#Option "AIGLX" "true"

Section "Module"

    Load        "dbe"   # Double buffer extension

    Load        "freetype"

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "dri"

    Load        "glx"

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "dri"

        Group 0 ##

        Mode 0666

EndSection

Section "Files"

        RgbPath      "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

        ModulePath   "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/default"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/misc:unscaled"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi:unscaled"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi:unscaled"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/artwiz"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/terminus"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/unifont"

    FontPath    "/usr/local/share/fonts"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Keyboard1"

    Driver      "kbd"

    Option      "AutoRepeat"    "500 30"

    Option      "XkbRules"      "xorg"

    Option      "XkbModel"      "pc105"

    Option      "XkbLayout"     "es"

    Option      "XkbLayout"     "eurosign:e"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Mouse1"

    Driver      "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "IMPS/2"       # PS/2 Mouse

    Option "Buttons" "5"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/input/mice"

    Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5"

#    Option     "Emulate3Buttons"

#    Option     "Emulate3Timeout"       "50"

   Option       "ChordMiddle"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

Identifier  "monitor0"

                HorizSync       31.5 - 64.3

                VertRefresh     60

# Activar una, y solo una, de las dos siguientes.

# Asegúrate de que si activas DisplaySize, el tamaño del área visible

# del monitor está en milímetros.

#               DisplaySize 340 192

#               Option   "DPI" "100 x 100"

                Gamma           1.00  1.00  1.00        # created by KGamma

#               Modeline "1280x800"x60.1   71.25  1280 1328 1360 1440  800 802 8

08 823 -hsync -vsync #(49.5 kHz)

#Modeline "1024x768"x60.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -

vsync (48.4 kHz)

#Modeline "800x600"x60.3   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsyn

c (37.9 kHz)

#Modeline "640x480"x59.9   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync

 (31.5 kHz)

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "i810"

        VendorName  "Intel Corporation"

        BoardName   "Mobile 945GM/GMS/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Control

ler"

        BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"

        Option      "AGPMode"           "4"

        Option      "AGPFastWrite"      "True"

        Option      "EnablePageFlip"    "True"

        Option      "DRI"     "true"

        Option      "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"

EndSection

# Device configured by xorgconfig:

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "videocard0"

    Driver      "i810"

    VideoRam    131072

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

EndSection

Section "Screen"

 Identifier "Screen 1"

 Device "videocard0"

 Monitor "Monitor0"

 Option "FlatPanelProperties" "Scaling=Centered"

Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1280x800" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1280x800" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x800" "1280x768" "1024x768" "800x600"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier          "Simple Layout"

    Screen              "Screen 1"

    InputDevice         "Mouse1"                "CorePointer"

    InputDevice         "Keyboard1"             "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

    Option "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection

```

----------

## paynalton

Bien aqui esta mi xorg, hecho apartir del sample y añadidos puestos de manuales y howtos de la red.

```
Section "Module"

    Load        "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   

    EndSubSection

    Load        "type1"

    Load   "speedo"

    Load        "freetype"

    Load       "glx"

    Load       "dri"

    Load   "GLcore"

   Load   "bitmap"

   Load   "ddc"

   Load   "int10"

   Load   "record"

   Load   "vbe"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Keyboard1"

    Driver   "kbd"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xorg"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc105"

    Option "XkbLayout"   "latam"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Mouse1"

    Driver   "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "Auto"   # Auto detect

    Option "Device"      "/dev/input/mouse0"

    Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "DELL"

    HorizSync   31.5 - 64.3

    VertRefresh 50-90

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier   "Standard VGA"

    VendorName   "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

    Driver     "vga"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Intel"

    Driver      "i810"

    VideoRam    131072 

        Option      "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True" 

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "Intel"

    Monitor     "DELL"

    DefaultDepth 16

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

    Screen "Screen 1"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

 Section "DRI"

    Mode 0666

 EndSection

Section "Extensions"

   Option "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection

```

----------

## sefirotsama

Pues no sé que hacer exactamente estoy reinstalando compiz des de un overlay a ver que tal va... que versiones usas? Que manual o wiki has seguido? No encuentro la página de la wiki que consulté en su momento para instalarlo..

 *Quote:*   

> x11-wm/compiz-0.6.2  USE="dbus kde -fuse -gnome -gtk -svg" 1,743 kB [1]
> 
> x11-libs/compiz-bcop-0.6.0  69 kB [1]
> 
> dev-python/pyrex-0.9.4.1  178 kB
> ...

 

EDITO:

He probado de ejecutar compiz de varias maneras... con tu script no me va y con compiz --replace se me cierra el Windows manager actual y me quedo sin los marcos de las ventanas a pelo... tampoco funciona el emerald --replace. El script que has puesto esta bien copiado?

```
sefirot@sama ~ $ compiz-start

libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x64

/home/sefirot/.bin/compiz-start: line 16: unexpected EOF while looking for matching ``'

/home/sefirot/.bin/compiz-start: line 45: syntax error: unexpected end of file

```

EDITO 2:

Probaré fusion-icon para lanzar el compiz pq esto mio va d emal en peor...

----------

## achaw

Si no me equivoco, hay errores de sintaxis en el script:

La linea:

```
GLX_WITH_INDIRECT=`LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT=1 glxinfo|grep -c GLX_EXT_texture_from$
```

Deberia ser:

```
GLX_WITH_INDIRECT=`LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT=1 glxinfo|grep -c GLX_EXT_texture_from`
```

Y esta otra linea:

```
COMPIZ_OPTIONS="--replace --sm-disable --ignore-desktop-hints --indirect-render$
```

Deberia ser:

```
COMPIZ_OPTIONS="--replace --sm-disable --ignore-desktop-hints --indirect-render"
```

Ni lo he chequeado, ni lo use....es lo que me salta a simple vista...

Saludos

----------

## sefirotsama

de hecho los $ que hay al final de linia sospecho qeu són del nano que los pone cuando una linia es más larga que el ancho del monitor y para no cortar el texto "bruscamente" lo pone así... supongo que este señor ha copiado la pantalla de konsole con el nano directamente...

Sobre Compiz...

AL final lo he arrancado com fusion-icon y me encuentro con que no me redibuja las ventanas que los escritorios se me cuadruplan más (es decir si normalmente tengo 6 ahora són 26)... que no me coge las teclas rápidas de kde (eso es normal pero lo odio) y que transparencias y sombras ni una ni media... así que el kooldoc con lo cool que era se me va a tomar viento... sabe alguien si eso se puede solucionar? El sistema sigue operativo pq puedo matar compiz y volver a llamar al kwin

----------

## paynalton

De hecho el script es el quie se instala junto con compiz-fusion, solo le aumente unas opciones para ver si funcionaba y cambie la linea del decorador para que usara emerald en vez de kwin.

En casa uso el mismo script con una tarjeta nvidia y funciona bien. Simplemente creo que el problema tiene algo que ver con la tarjeta intel en la que estoy tratando hacerlo funcionar.

----------

## paynalton

El problema del xcompoxite era un error de LBIOS (La Bestia Inmunda que Opera el Sistema), estaba activada la casilla "solo aplicar a la decoracion" en el centro de control de KDE.

Estoy pensando en pasarme a Gnome (al final mexicano como yo) a ver si alli si me funciona bien el compiz-fusion.

----------

## kropotkin

porque un sript de inicio, si ese trabajo lo puede hacer fusion-icon?

Saludos.

----------

## sefirotsama

 *paynalton wrote:*   

> El problema del xcompoxite era un error de LBIOS (La Bestia Inmunda que Opera el Sistema), estaba activada la casilla "solo aplicar a la decoracion" en el centro de control de KDE.
> 
> Estoy pensando en pasarme a Gnome (al final mexicano como yo) a ver si alli si me funciona bien el compiz-fusion.

 

No nunca pases a gnome... te sentiras asfixiado, atrapado... yo usé gnome y no me sentí libre... si un motivo de peso he tenido para usar KDE es que las aplicaciones se integran completamente entre ellas a parte de que són infinitamente configurables

podrias explicar un poco mejor eso de la opción del kcontrol? en que parte la encontrastes? Y eso de LBIOS... te lo has sacado de la manga, ¿no?

Feliz Año nuevo! (ahora sí)

----------

## paynalton

Si, lo de LBIOS es una broma, son las siglas de La Bestia Inmunda que Opera el Sistema.

En el panel de control de KDE, en la sección Escritorio y en Comportamiento de las ventanas está la pestaña de traslucidez, en ella hay una casilla que dice: "aplicar solo a la decoración".

El fusion-icon lo he visto mencionado en muchas partes, pero en emerge no me aparece ni tampoco encuentro algún comando con ese nombre. El script que uso es el mismo que instala portage en /usr/bin/start-compiz

----------

## sefirotsama

fusion-icon lo puedes encontrar en el overlay xeffects (creo) y no es más que un icono al lado del reloj como cuando se usaba el beryl... va bastante bien. Si encuentras el xeffects y lo activas vigila las versiones que instale de compiz o te las subira a las del overlay

----------

## paynalton

Pues ya probe en gnome y el resultado es el mismo. Voy a buscar sobre fusion-icon a ver si desde alli puedo saltar ese problema, aunque me parece que en realidad es esta maldita tarjeta de video Intel que viene integrada  a la placa base. Tengo aparte una nvidia AGP que con gusto instalaria, sino fuera porque la tarjeta madre no tiene puerto AGP ni PCI-Express, solo dos simples PCI.

Ahora tengo los drivers en el kernel para intel, tambien los probe como módulos usando los drivers de mesa. Me falta descargar directamente de Intel.

Incluso cuando inicia KDE, al momento de iniciar y cambiar la configuracion de pantalla se ven unas rayas horribles que solo habia visto con una tarjeta radeon 9250 que me dio muchos problemas.

----------

